# Removing sanding dust



## railrider1920 (Mar 25, 2008)

On the first pen I did, when it was done, I realized I didn't get all the sanding dust off before putting on a finish. On the next one, I used a buffing brush (for buffing shoes after polishing) to brush off the dust. I just put it up against the blank while it was still spinning and it got rid of all the dust.

So if you don't have an air compressor or don't want to use alcohol to clean the blank, grab the brush you might use to brush off your bench. I imagine that a paint brush would work as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stevers (Mar 25, 2008)

Good tip, thanks. Myself, I just press the button on my remote for my DC and spin it slow and suck off the dust.


----------



## BrentK (Mar 26, 2008)

I use drier sheets after I use the MM to 12000 I grab drier sheet and there you have it.


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 26, 2008)

Does the wax from the drier sheet affect the CA finish at all?


----------



## negid (Mar 26, 2008)

I use a small paintbrush. Just give each blank a few good swats and you are good to go.


----------



## BrentK (Mar 26, 2008)

I have not had that problem. I use the bounce sheets and not problem at all. I got the idea off of a DVD that I have by Mr Paul Loseby. He is from England if I am not mistaken. I picked up a few ideas from him.


----------



## Hosspen (Mar 29, 2008)

Do most of you sand your tubes on the lathe or by hand? When I have a bunch to do at one time I find the lathe method keeps my fingers from cramping I just lightly sand them with som strips of 240 grit.


----------



## Hosspen (Mar 29, 2008)

Oops, I meant for that to be a new topic but don't know how to fix it now, sorry.


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Mar 29, 2008)

I keep a paintbrush on the top of the lathe and brush the blanks between each sandpaper grit.
I clean the blanks with alcohol before applying finish.

Sand tubes by hand.

Larry


----------

